# Garmont Syner G's?



## johnnewman00 (Jul 11, 2005)

Who out there skis this boot? Please tell me what you think. Flex, comfort, performance?

Right now I'm on the old Scarpa T1. The 1998 model (All Black). It's been a good boot but is becoming a bit soft in it's old age.

Thanks for the input!

JN


----------



## Shrambo (Oct 20, 2004)

They're a bit flexy, I tried them and ended up going with the Ener-G's, which still aren't as stiff as the T1's (the newer ones anyway). Lighter too.


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

I have a very wide foot (Dor E), so i was recommended garmont over scarpa, and i have been very happy that i listened. very comfortable w/ $30 superfeet insoles, and i wear them @ 10 hrs/daily when working on the mountain. i would consider myself an intermediate tele skier, so 3 buckles has been fine for me. now i might go for 4, but compared to the old school boots, you can't go wrong.... synergys are considered the crossover boot for BC/and area skiing (more flex, shorter and less buckles) 
as a generalization... scarpa or crispi for narrow feets, garmont for wide....


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

a good boot, but more akin to a T2 than a T1 (though it may be as stiff or stiffer than your old T1s).

Does it fit you?


----------



## johnnewman00 (Jul 11, 2005)

Went to try on the new T1 and Syner-G's last night. Tried the T1 first and stopped right there. With my slightly narrow foot they felt really nice. Love the new buckles and liners. I'm still a Scarpa man! Now I just need some snow in CO to try them out on. Where's the snow?

Thanks again for the input. 

JN


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

love um


----------

